# 22 Mag



## clover3 (Jan 5, 2010)

I will be looking for a new 22 Mag. Rifle. Preferably a Clip Fed Model. What would be a good choice. I bought a New Marlin Bolt
Action a while back and had trouble with the gun ejecting the fired round.

Thanks,
T.J.


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

The Ruger 10/22 Magnum comes to mind.


----------



## clover3 (Jan 5, 2010)

I just recently heard about the Ruger 10/22 in 22 Mag,,,,that would probably be a great choice,,,,I really prefer a bolt action so I was leaning toward the Ruger M77 in 22 Mag. but I don't know anyone who has one. I'd like to know more about the M77 as far
as dependablility, accuracy,,,all the normal things,,,etc,,etc.

I'm sure the 10/22 in 22 Mag would be more reasonable on price,,

Thanks for the input.

T.J.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I thought they quit making the 10-22 mag?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Savage is right, they don't make a Ruger 10/22 mag anymore. If you are lucky enough to find one, you would have to be prepared to spend $600.


----------



## clover3 (Jan 5, 2010)

Maybe it was gunbroker where I saw a listing for a 10/22 in 22 Mag,,,,I can't remember for sure,,,,I know that a new M77 in 
22 Mag is pretty high price wise,,,I think they list for around $ 600.-700. as well.

Are there any other qood quality Bolt Action 22 Mags out there?

T.J.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

You could look at a cz 452 or savage offers some decent rimfire rifles.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I believe marlin makes a tube feed also. Should be able to get the feeding issue corrected either by the factory or by switching ammo.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a Savage 93 in 17 HMR and have had no problems with it, and they make a version chambered in 22 WMR. Savage and AC's comments on the 10/22 magnum are spot-on accurate. I bought mine LN for less than $300 with a case of ammo shortly after production ceased, and wish I would have bought a dozen! I love itI Lots of aftermarket options available if you go with a 77/22 magnum.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

the 10-22 mag was discontuned years ago the 77-22 is an awesome rifle puts all others 2 shame the only prob is the trigger on it and there is a kit available for around 15 dollars to remedie that and everyone i have found in a shop runs around $595.00 but believe me just pick one up at the local gun shop and handle it you wont be disapointed.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I have the ruger 10-22magnum and love it but had alot of problems with it at first. Still to this day I have to call ruger for a new bolt stop pin every now and then as they break from the recoil I guess?

I would go with the Ruger , but get it in 22 hornet!!!!!!!!


----------



## clover3 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the great information,,,,I keep it all in mind when I purchase a rifle.

T.J.


----------

